# Kerachi Sust or Iranian Ethanate?



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

*Kerachi Sust or Iranian Ethanate?*​
Kerachi Sust5738.78%Iranian Ethanate9061.22%


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hey Gang

Next cycle starting soon, gonna do a test and dianabol cycle

Havent used Sust for well over 18 months, and my last 2 cycles have been Ethanate, which i find good.

Thinking of changing to sust this time as i havened used it for so long.

What do you guys reckon, whats your preferance?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

sust all the way for me mate...

better pump better gains better look


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

enanthate for me.

lovin it now, using it with B12 and toxic feeling has gone. the dogs


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I vote for the sus, although be careful of karachi - there have been some problems for some users recently with infection. I'm currently using them and they're seem okay though (touch wood.. leave it DB!).

Sus and Ultratren 1ml of each EOD will be my next cycle I think. For a big strapping lad like you though, I'd run a shot of each ED. That would sure make for an interesting cycle IMO


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Test Enan, Karachi sust hurts like a bitch don't it?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Jock said:


> Test Enan, Karachi sust hurts like a bitch don't it?


Nope, it hasn't been for me. Feels the same as enan to me. I think DB was complaining about it hurting though.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

the first time i used it i found it hurt..but thats due to poor injection technique i think...i wouldnt say its painless like enan but not bad at all


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

use both paul


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ditto on that one Jimmy i am at the moment and god it is great....


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

pain from sust is too much, no prob with enanthate. another plus point


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I do like the sound of doing both, obviosly ok to mix in the same barrel.

Just the infection side worries me because of past experiances....

Man, i really dont know 

Think i`ll go with Sust and Test Ethan


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Paul, maybe used Portugese Sust? as i dont think ive heard of any infections from them? (might be wrong)

Although both sounds very tempting


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Anyone know if portugese sust is available over the counter in portugal?? as i'm off there very soon


----------



## massive747 (Sep 4, 2004)

Karachi sust is going to be in short supply, as they have shut the factory down. So stock up if you can !


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I never tried the Karachi but I did like the Iranian Test E, dosed pretty strong.

Didnt one of the guys just get an infection from the Karachi sust like two weeks ago?


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

As Cheater said - use the the stuff from portugal (or if u can't get it - get the turkish) - don't use the karatchi - it is not worth the risk of another problem IMHO - I've used the karatchi for a long time, and always rated it but that last shot of it I took F**Ked me up properly...


----------



## Roid Devil (Apr 27, 2005)

the enanthate was tested at 333mg per ml..heheeh

Matt


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Eth, personally, I'm fed up with the pain from sust, it effects training a bit


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Roid Devil said:


> the enanthate was tested at 333mg per ml..heheeh
> 
> Matt


mmmm i heard that...but on the newer batches people have been repoting less gains... i think they have realised they got a name for over filling their gear so they thought they'd cash in on it and drop it down


----------



## LD_18 (Jun 3, 2005)

i'd use the test e, i've had better experiences personally from that


----------



## nittythekid (Oct 2, 2007)

i got no pain from the karachi sust nor did i get pain from the test enanth 250. but by far i like the karachi sust the best out of anything ive ever taken


----------



## sparky (Jul 10, 2007)

hmm i'm planning on buying sust this week i've found a Kerachi source but the prices seem too good to be true. guess i'll have to look for some references.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I just finished a cycle of sust (karachi) and BD Cyp....gains were excellent although I've had to finish early due to a hernial operation in 10 days.....gutted (and sh*tting my pants)


----------



## susthead (Jun 29, 2007)

use english sust it comes boxes of 6 amps , best test out there thats pharma at the mo.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

robsta9 said:


> I just finished a cycle of sust (karachi) and BD Cyp....gains were excellent although I've had to finish early due to a hernial operation in 10 days.....gutted (and sh*tting my pants)


sh1t! good luck with that bro,,....

did you come clean with the surgeon/doc about your usage ???

i,m due to have the snip sometime before sh1tmas.....

and i spilled the beans ahahah (no pun intended),,,just to be safe,,,,,


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

susthead said:


> use english sust it comes boxes of 6 amps , best test out there thats pharma at the mo.


What makes it better than any other test mate??

Stu, no I didn't mention aas, as it's private and if they found out my health ins would not cover me, so I just stopped 2 weeks ago. They did a check up on BP heart beat etc and said I was fine, that's good enough for me.

Still pooing my pants about it though...


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

robsta9 said:


> What makes it better than any other test mate??
> 
> Stu, no I didn't mention aas, as it's private and if they found out my health ins would not cover me, so I just stopped 2 weeks ago. They did a check up on BP heart beat etc and said I was fine, that's good enough for me.
> 
> Still pooing my pants about it though...


sweet,...

dont sweat it mate,...you'll be fine

altho one time i went to the dentist, they put me under, and i woke up with me boxers on inside out!!!

lol


----------



## nittythekid (Oct 2, 2007)

kerachi sust all the way. just finishing up my cycle of it and transitioning some enthate to take over for the sust. they say they overfill the enanth but when i draw it back i dont even get a full cc so its definately not 115%filled like it claims on the bottle, and i got serious gains off of the sust with little to no pain in injection site and i did 2cc's every shot in my butt for 6 weeks now. no infection either. if your getting an infection maybe you should try disinefecting the area, i use alcohol pads before and after my shot and ive never had a problem to date.


----------



## toon (Nov 1, 2006)

I love enanthate mate, i hold less water on it than sus. (this is against the norm i believe). I feel strong and really like the stuff!


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

is karachi sust same has pakistani sust? (research purposes)


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

simeon69 said:


> is karachi sust same has pakistani sust? (research purposes)


Yes


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i would love for someone to explain to me why they hold water more with one test than another as this is something thats bugged me for a long time,test is test is test,its all the same its just the delivery time thats different as regarding the esther attached,or am i being rediculous.

IMO its all diet related as per water retention,i use all the same meds when bulking as i do when dieting so proof is in the pudding.another cracker i think is people describing test prop as a hardner?!?! fck off,what because its used in the last few weeks of prep by some?that s not because its a hardner its about hormone manipulation ffs!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Sound like you've got some anger issues there shorty....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> i would love for someone to explain to me why they hold water more with one test than another as this is something thats bugged me for a long time,test is test is test,its all the same its just the delivery time thats different as regarding the esther attached,or am i being rediculous.
> 
> IMO its all diet related as per water retention,i use all the same meds when bulking as i do when dieting so proof is in the pudding.another cracker i think is people describing test prop as a hardner?!?! fck off,what because its used in the last few weeks of prep by some?that s not because its a hardner its about hormone manipulation ffs!!


I tend to agree, but in not such an angry manner lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

pmsl just having a rant lol,just sick to death of seeing the same daft things being said over and over on every board you come across,its just shocking that people still have these opinions in this day and age with so much information freely available to them.

I'm actually dead placid btw


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Test is test period.


----------



## xyon (Nov 3, 2007)

Sust for me, not sure why but it has me like an excited teenager, and the the missus loves that( and the gains !)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Brian is correct test is teat holding water with any steroid is diet related...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i'm using schering enan at the moment and it feels quite good, on a par with iranian


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

do you mean pain wise?

ive never had painfull enanthate ever

what i did notice with schering enan was there is only 180mg testoserone in a 250mg ampule,i thought it would be more with the single ester


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

no thers 250 mate


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

read the whole leaflet, mine were definatly 180mg test in 250mg enanthate. they were through thai land but all legit


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yup your right  , i'm having 2 a week with 400mg of masteron whilst dieting so it will be ok


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

very good enan i thought mate i did 2 a week with 2 ml of deca got good gains of it

what ya dieting for x mas is coming ;-)


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> use both paul


That's the way to go. You can't go wrong with either. If you're keen to the idea of sust and using multiple tests, than why not?

If I still have to pick one over the other I go with iranian test.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You will get more mg per ml for the enanthate than the sustanon.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

hacks do you know if theres any diff with using test e to test c? I know test c is faster acting i think but is it any better for gains or as said previously test is test they do pretty much the same?


----------



## Knifey (Nov 1, 2007)

NeilpWest said:


> hacks do you know if theres any diff with using test e to test c? I know test c is faster acting i think but is it any better for gains or as said previously test is test they do pretty much the same?


I think this answers it...

To quote big cat from bobybuilding.com

"Like testosterone cypionate, enanthate is a single-ester and long-acting form of the base steroid testosterone. To me, its slightly better value for money than the aforementioned because its ester is only 7 instead of 8 carbons in length. Where that doesn't really change much in terms of release and blood concentration for users who inject on a weekly basis, that does mean that less of the weight is ester and more of it is testosterone. When taking an amount of an esterified steroid, that amount in terms of weight is a combination of the ester and the steroid. Naturally the longer the ester is, the more of the weight it takes up. So its safe to state that 500 mg of enanthate contains more testosterone than does 500 mg of cypionate."

K


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok cheers for that knifey stick with enan then.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It is so minimal that you would never notice the diffrence, half life is probably just a day longer.

I like cyp myself because the stuff I was buying came from a guy on TRT and is very good quality.

Other than that, years ago when I used Iranian Test enanthate it was very good.


----------



## Knifey (Nov 1, 2007)

Seems that way! lol In ref to this thread tho, i normally start a cycle with 2 weeks sust and enathate, from 2nd week on just straight enanthate.


----------



## Knifey (Nov 1, 2007)

hackskii said:


> It is so minimal that you would never notice the diffrence, half life is probably just a day longer.
> 
> I like cyp myself because the stuff I was buying came from a guy on TRT and is very good quality.
> 
> Other than that, years ago when I used Iranian Test enanthate it was very good.


But for the ones who want the most for their pound itst he one to go for. However minimal. lol

K


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Knifey said:


> But for the ones who want the most for their pound itst he one to go for. However minimal. lol
> 
> K


You would not notice the diffrence what so ever.

Hell, depending on the lab everything is a factor.

mg per mg due to ester weight you would notice a bigger diffrence from propionate to undeconate esters, now that might be enough to notice.

Esterless gear like suspension would have 100% accuracy from mg per ml.

I saw a chart once, it showed the acutal mg per ml of each ester and sust was pretty low compared to prop.

Remember you produce about 49mg of test a week, if you are shooting 500mg a week or 10 times your normal base levels, do you really thing a mg here or there would do anything?

Hell a good nights sleep can elivate testosterone more than that....lol


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

general question here aimed at anyone with the test enan wud u do it once per week or every 5 days


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

why not try test 400 i had some great gains on it,hurt a bit though but worth it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bigden said:


> general question here aimed at anyone with the test enan wud u do it once per week or every 5 days


Once a week of test cyp or enenthate is totally fine.

This is what I do.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I seem to hold less water on cyp than i do on ena...not sure why but I do.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

maybe because the cyp is 200mg and the enan is 250mg......? well is in most cases there are a few high dosed cyps though


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

throw something else into the mix does anyone know much about Andropen 275 test? Ive read an article saying its better than sus, any one used it?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Andropen contains 20mgs of Testosterone Acetate, 75mgs of Testosterone Cypionate, 90mgs of Testosterone Decanoate, and 40mgs each of Testosterone Propionate and Phenylpropionate in a 20ml bottle.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah i know whats in it hacks jw if people had used it and if they rated it etc worth trying instead of enan or not worth it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Not sure as test is test, adding in more esters doesnt make it any better nor worse.

I like the single esters myself.

If it is good enough for TRT guys keeping blood levels stable it is good enough for me.

Sounds like marketing hype to me anyway.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i know a guy on trt he gets sutanon 100's posted to him, i think they advised 1 fortnightly but he has 1 a week now

lucky bugger


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Typical TRT doses are 100mg of test cyp a week,

Or 200mg every 2 weeks,

Or 300mg every 3 weeks.

But they dont really do the 300mg every 3 weeks as it tends to fall off at the end and the first week and a half their sex drive is pretty bad.

Other than that it is 50mg testim that has about a 10% absorbability ED, or patches, pellets.

The pellets can be every 6 months.

Many guys on TRT take arimidex for estrogen control, some take DIMM.

Transdermal preperations tend to raise DHT some and to some men this can be a problem, but less estrogen support is needed due to DHT opposing estrogen as well as progesterone.

Many also take HCG as well, but the doses are very small and are used day of injection, day 1, then day 6 and 7 @ about 250iu to 350iu to help them feel better.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i dont think he takes anything with it the doctors gave him anyways,i know between his blood tests he stacks up with sus 250 and deca then brings it back down to keep getting his trt lol!

fair play the guys in good shape too hes 63 or 64 and is pressing 52k dbells on incline press hes a old school bber though


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

You know my thoughts on using enanthate, always right up to the show every time. Agree its all diet related but also remember when most guys do prop they do EOD so weekly its around 350mgs compared to sus EOD which is nearly a gram.

I think if you hit prop at that dose per week you may get some water issues.

I cant actually remember if I have actually used Sus, I dont think I have.

Well I have around 20 shots of Nile knocking about in the drawer so while I'm doing my 'HRT bridge' I might give 1 a week a whirl instead of the 1 enanthate I do now.

BTW I love enanthate but then again whose to say I wont love sus.

Whats the score with Nile sus, is the **** end of sus? Sus is sus I guess, just the sterility issues to consider.....

Anyone had any experiences with it?

J


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

its very good nile sus better than paki sus imo, i found them to be all .7 or .8 though not a full ml as the paki ones are

british sus is the best sus ive done but ive only done sus twice nile n british both were good

supprised ya never tried it though as its so common


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

sust is sust mate. The nile ones sometimes have less carier oil in but the strength is the same, no difference to paki whatsoever imo, both as good as the other


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Andropen contains 20mgs of Testosterone Acetate, 75mgs of Testosterone Cypionate, 90mgs of Testosterone Decanoate, and 40mgs each of Testosterone Propionate and Phenylpropionate in a 20ml bottle.


BD stopped using 20ml bottles about a year ago mate. Only available in 10 ml's now


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> BD stopped using 20ml bottles about a year ago mate. Only available in 10 ml's now


Robsta in ur experience is andropen any better than using enan?


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

from reading what others thought on here it seemed some favoured nile as its slighlty less painfull than paki


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I like all tests neil. But I tend to lean towards Cyp more and most of my cycles are based around cyp.

James, I don't get pain from either and I've used both quite a bit. The only thing with nile is it's a lot easier to get hold of, and is also cheaper to buy, or so I've found anyway


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Cool, thats my next 6 weeks sorted then.

Cheers guys

J


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i use to love cyp to mate, was my 1st test i did properly i did nicholas amps from india they were very good but based over about a 2ml dose of 200mg per amp if i remeber right

a freind of mine got them again recently and didnt think they lived up to what we remebered......the good old days eh lol!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well for the record my first test cycle was cypionate and it was one of the best cycles I have ever done.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Well for the record my first test cycle was cypionate and it was one of the best cycles I have ever done.


I could say my first cylcle was sust and deca and that was the best cycle I have ever done. Perhaps it was the best cause it was the first?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

TaintedSoul said:


> I could say my first cylcle was sust and deca and that was the best cycle I have ever done. Perhaps it was the best cause it was the first?


I honestly think so.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

im not so sure with long lay offs and experiance you could make the a bigger impact by knowing your body and knowing what works well with you aas wise


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

enanthate has more test in because the 4 testosterones in sus have 4 esters along with it so the ester weight is included in the 250mg that alone is prob 1 of the reasons why sus gives less water retention but more bang 4 the buck with test eneanthate i reckon and that irani stuff is dosed decently love the stuff id use it in any cycle alongside anything.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Testosterone is testosterone, all testosterone can cause water retention.

The ester makes no diffrence on water retention.

Sust has a very long ester in it that has the the highest amount of testosterone for that ester (of the blends of test esters) but again yes mg per mg deconate esters have less testosterone in it than enanthate, but not propionate.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Test E only has a few more mg's of test than sustanon does. Nothing anyone would notice.


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

Total Ester weights for Sust and Enanthate are quite different.

As already mentioned, ml for ml the Enanthate will give you ever so slightly more testosterone availiability. But this totaly depends on how accurate the dosing is.

250mg amp Sust = 176mg Test (approx)

250mg amp Enanthate = 180mg Test (approx)

(Source : Anabolics 2006 W. llewelyn, and Manufactures data.)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

For some reason I thought the enanthate would have more than that.


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

hackskii said:


> For some reason I thought the enanthate would have more than that.


I agree with you scott, I have seen various figures mentioned across the internet, but the figures I quoted are from highly respected sources I trust.

Sust should be better that but the 100mg of Decanoate bring the over all value down.


----------



## Torsion (Mar 5, 2008)

Ive not had any Iranian Test E.But Egyptian Cidoteston is highly recommended.


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

test enth !!


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

as long as there both legit i prefer iran,as i only use 500mg,750mg once or twice i feel enan is better suited for that dose. however i have had issues with both meds in the past. the sus was c/feit and the iranians were u/dosed.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

lmao...if you say so mate.......


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

both do the same thing. i like using sust to start a cycle as it gets to work quicker and eth to fininsh as it leaves your system quicker.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm running karachi sust now, or should I say 30mg prop.......

not that I'd know any difference....


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

Sus all the way.. Enanthate makes me bad as fooook


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

leemungaar said:


> Yeh,30mg of propianate is actually not bad of a sus.Its a very short acter which is gone in about 3 days.
> 
> Binds very lightly.
> 
> ...


Mate you say that karachi is tested to be 30 mg prop and nothing else....

I'm sorry but you're full of sh1t.....

Unless you can post up the lab tests you mention???? In which case I shall hold my hands up and apologise...

I've used sust for years and it is imo probably the best general aas there is.....


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

leemungaar said:


> The Karachi sus 'aint sus at all,its been tesed at about 30mg of Propianate and nowt else.Its just an oily mess.
> 
> If you know good sources this stuff sells for about **** per vial,hardly good stuff!
> 
> ...


You what?? Thats a load of [email protected]@cks m8! :thumbdown:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Mate you say that karachi is tested to be 30 mg prop and nothing else....
> 
> I'm sorry but you're full of sh1t.....


I agree. Ban him Robsta! You know you want to..


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I haven't banned anyone yet mate....apart from spammers..


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

leemungaar said:


> Hey bigmouth take what you want,i couldnt care less.
> 
> Guys make lots of dosh selling that rubbish,perhaps your one of them?? LOL..
> 
> ...


Oh toys went out of the pram then


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

leemungaar said:


> Hey bigmouth take what you want,i couldnt care less.
> 
> Guys make lots of dosh selling that rubbish,perhaps your one of them?? LOL..
> 
> ...


Uurrhh, maybe its fake and not real. Any common sense in that tiny head of yours??


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I haven't banned anyone yet mate....apart from spammers..


Just edit his post, add a link.. Job done! 

That's Tinytom style!  :innocent:



leemungaar said:


> Hey bigmouth take what you want,i couldnt care less.
> 
> Guys make lots of dosh selling that rubbish,perhaps your one of them?? LOL..
> 
> ...


Karachi is Pharam grade Sustanon!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

leemungaar said:


> Hey bigmouth take what you want,i couldnt care less.
> 
> Guys make lots of dosh selling that rubbish,perhaps your one of them?? LOL..
> 
> ...


Tell you what mate....why not post up your fabulous physique so we can see what real gear does for you..... :lol:

You can also at the same tim post up these lab reports on a pharma grade sust, which according to you contains 30 mg prop... 

You obviously know nothing, and are in fact just some keyboard warrior who's overheard someone who actually lifts weights talking somewhere....probably not a gym cos I doubt you've ever been in one...

Now run along young man, your mum's calling you for dinner......


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

leemungaar said:


> If you ever take some real stuff,you will eat your own words..
> 
> No more posts from me,you lot are probably not worth helping..
> 
> Lee..


lol.....yes mate.....I think we can do without your infinite wisdom on such matters as you obviously know fcuk all in the forst place....

I'm sure you can find some wide-eyed teenager who might actually believe the bullsh1t you spout...But we, on this board are quite knowlegable when it comes to such matters....

Sust does indeed cost about 80p.....in India where it's made you moron....

unless you are posting this from karachi inwhich case, you'd still be wrog as it is a pharma product.....

You do know what pharma means right????


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

I've used Infar sust a couple of times, mate of mine brings it back from India now and again. Good gains, but very sore. I prefer the Iranian enanthate. I had some fab enanthate from a company called ARNOLD a while back (also from India) that was brilliant.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Propper Joss said:


> I've used Infar sust a couple of times, mate of mine brings it back from India now and again. Good gains, but very sore. I prefer the Iranian enanthate. I had some fab enanthate from a company called ARNOLD a while back (also from India) that was brilliant.


Thats because enanthate doesnt have any BA in it which is why so many people get PIP from sustanon. If you want a test blend, try Omnadren it has less BA so you may not get PIP or as much.


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

iopener said:


> Thats because enanthate doesnt have any BA in it which is why so many people get PIP from sustanon. If you want a test blend, try Omnadren it has less BA so you may not get PIP or as much.


Yes me and BA don't get on all that well. I had 10 weeks of agony using ROHM heptylate.


----------



## ohmygoodness (Apr 11, 2009)

I know this poll is 5 years old. Currently I'd get the new OBS since the odds for legitimacy are better. I may trust my source but how do I know I can trust my source's source?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Sus but if i canonly get legit su the last time i got dud from IP i heard there wa sonly 100m pf prop in it so now i stick with galenika as far as i'm aware there are no fakes /countefits about so i'v heard, i may be wrong as i haven' used it but to be fair i love real sus any day.

But as we all know here there so any fakes/counterfits about at the minute so i'll stick with galenka.:sad:


----------



## ohmygoodness (Apr 11, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Sus but if i canonly get legit su the last time i got dud from IP i heard there wa sonly 100m pf prop in it so now i stick with galenika as far as i'm aware there are no fakes /countefits about so i'v heard, i may be wrong as i haven' used it but to be fair i love real sus any day.
> 
> But as we all know here there so any fakes/counterfits about at the minute so i'll stick with galenka.:sad:


Do the new galenka's have purple lettering?


----------



## Ant Marks (Mar 10, 2010)

Test E is awesome, prefer the Pakistan (geofman) brand to the Iranian. Ive never been fond of sus injections every 2 days.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Ant Marks said:


> Test E is awesome, prefer the Pakistan (geofman) brand to the Iranian. Ive never been fond of sus injections every 2 days.


why inject it every 2 days then?


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I've only taking test (iranian), wokring very well along side danabol ds.

As for sust, never tried it, i will one day, but i remeber someone saying it had a lower affect on the blood level testosterone, didn't show a reference but still interesting to consider.


----------



## Felzy21 (Mar 16, 2008)

the problem with the karachi sus is the ammount of fakes going about, i imagine the fake lower quality versions are responsible for the painfull injections and the infections.

i believe some of the karachi fakes are actually a test (test e i think) at a lower dose to simulate gains, check on google images for pics of real and fake stuff and do your research before touching karachi gear, im hoping mines good lol

the real karachi sust made in high quality labs should be fine, (i have 40ml sust and 40ml deca which me and my brother will be starting in a few days from karachi, running it with 40ml bolde for underlying perm solid gains and increased vascularity fingers crossed no pain or infection lol)


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

DB said:


> Anyone know if portugese sust is available over the counter in portugal?? as i'm off there very soon


I once asked what may be available OTC in Spain as I've just had a week there.

Not a dig but my post got removed?!?!?!? Perhaps as I was only silver then???


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

pcuzz said:


> I once asked what may be available OTC in Spain as I've just had a week there.
> 
> Not a dig but my post got removed?!?!?!? Perhaps as I was only silver then???


This thread is over 5 years old mate!!


----------



## ashman (Jan 11, 2007)

sus all the way for me first cycle was sus only and loved the gains on cycle cant source it since tho gutted good luck with cycle bro :thumb:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

ashman said:


> sus all the way for me first cycle was sus only and loved the gains on cycle cant source it since tho gutted good luck with cycle bro :thumb:


Bit late considering the threads 5 years old mate :lol:


----------



## ashman (Jan 11, 2007)

tom0311 said:


> Bit late considering the threads 5 years old mate :lol:


lmao not when you consider sustanon is long acting ester:lol:


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Both are good


----------



## Dblade007 (Nov 17, 2011)

I want to start steroids but i don't know where to find them. anyone please?


----------

